

Fake Chinese Fossils – Their Proliferation in Today's Market - alexcasalboni
https://www.paleodirect.com/fakechinesefossils1.htm

======
userbinator
I suppose many people buying these are just looking for something arty and
unique to decorate their homes with.

------
blacksmith_tb
Fake fossils are a real phenomenon clearly, but this is from a highly
impartial source - I see the most expensive fossil they're selling at the
moment is $675,000 USD, in fact...

------
tvawnz
That was pretty interesting until it turned into a crazy-rant.

